# where is he now



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

wonderd if anybody knows where shaun dino davis is these days.just seen some old vids on youtube,he was a monster


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

he was a monster and one of the best the uk ever produced!!!

he is now still involved in the sport, owner of a suplement company called dinosour nutrition

if anyone comes on this thread to try and discredit DN it will be deleted

lets keep the thread posotive, and in the intended line of thought by the OP


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Why not ask him your self, he posted on this site under the dinsosaur protein powder thread started by bettyboo.


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

he was cut short by his kidney probs,would of been interesting to se how far he could of gone as a pro.no british guys these days get near to what he had.shame


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

beefc said:


> wonderd if anybody knows where shaun dino davis is these days.just seen some old vids on youtube,he was a monster


HELLO lol, Im here running www.dinosaurnutriiton.com if you want to ask me questions directly [email protected]

Shaun Davis

Mr. UK

Mr. Britain

Mr. Europe

Mr. Universe

Pro-Mr. Universe

Nabba & I.F.BB-Pro

www.dinosaurnutrition.com


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Shaun you look awesome mate props pal






I prsume this is you lol !!!!


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh yes, thers a better on in 1996 when I won both federations

Shaun

www.dinosaurnutrition.com


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Theres always a fair bit of speculation about why you stopped competing Shaun.

You see someone mentioing kidney probs already.

I met you once and you were a pretty straight-talking fella.

Looking back now how did u feel about it all?

Stow


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Shaun in 96


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

I stopped because while dieting for a show I caught an infection which basically kiled my kidneys as at 1% bodyfat I had zero immune system, it was really rough have to be honest, but after the gift of a new kidney I have a new lease of life hence Im sinking all my time and effort into my new brand and its going very well.

Shaun Dinosaur Davis

www.dinosaurnutrition.com


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

yes thats the one, I was not expected to win this as was only sharpening up for the week after.

Shaun


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

just watched the vids on this page,**** u were massive and cut up to shreads.do u still keep in touch with any of the guys? i heard you started to train a little a yr or so ago? still at it or no decent partners about?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DevilsAdvocate said:


> 1% bodyfat.....fook me


I know mate Fat cvnt pmsl


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

dino truely is awesome, i have trained a few times with him back in the day........................in Long Eaton.....

ahhhh......those were the days!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice one Shaun that is great


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

1% fat?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Top quality always remember him from the prolab adverts.


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Now Dinosaur Nutrition adverts


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Spragga said:


> dino truely is awesome, i have trained a few times with him back in the day........................in Long Eaton.....
> 
> ahhhh......those were the days!!


you quite local to hucknall then matey ????

And shaun i was talking to a mate about you yesterday he was telling me what a good bloke you were !!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Who and how measured at 1% Shaun?

Stow


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Me of course lol, but it may have been 2% but it was pretty low


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

did you train at Genesis Gym in wembley mate?

a mate of mine used to, and told me about you, if you're who i think you are, looked awesome mate

what shape you in now, do you train at all still?


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

inspiring video, you look superb mate.


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Im about 17 stone now, trimmed down a lot as retired some time ago, I love to inspire you guys now, hence Ive put my own range together and prep quite a few guys and gals, also at some stage family has to come first you can only be selfish for so long lol


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Shawn, I saw this years ago and though you were the perfect size and shape that I wanted to achieve.

Sorry to hear about the health problems fella. I hope the business is going well for you. Your link was not working mate. I see you beat Elwood in that video.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Shaun Dinosaur said:


> Me of course lol, but it may have been 2% but it was pretty low


Even an old t-rex like yourself couldn't survive at that Shaun!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I may be going mad Shaun, but weren't you on the weakest link once?


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes but dont ask, my business partner beat me, it was 2002 and a Body Beautiful special, but 2nd was ok

Shaun


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah destroyed my kidneys, something so simple


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it still says newbie trainer after your username, sort it out!


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Stunning conditioning mate.

But 1% bodyfat without being a corpse, not medically possible.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

thermique said:


> Stunning conditioning mate.
> 
> But 1% bodyfat without being a corpse, not medically possible.


Who cares what the number is?

This is why I never get into this stupid bodyfat percentage argument, just a number on a page - look at him for christ sake - could have been 20% for all I care, would give both my bollocks for size and condition like that to be perfectly honest.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Who cares what the number is?
> 
> This is why I never get into this stupid bodyfat percentage argument, just a number on a page - look at him for christ sake - could have been 20% for all I care, would give both my bollocks for *my hair not to be ginger*.


i think that would be a better use of your bollócks to be honest mate.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Sean mate you really are a site to behold, ****ing broad as a bus accross your shoulders, and spot on conditioning. So sorry you had to quit early, as asked before, do you still train at all or have you completely given up. Got any pics now that you stopped competing ?

Hamster, wicked comment I like that


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> i think that would be a better use of your bollócks to be honest mate.


PMSL think you are getting me confused with someone else.

I am not ginger

In fact I am not anything since going chrome dome :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

massive fail then

i thought you were in the p!ssy brigade, along with weeman


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

oooh the problem is if I trained I would want to be big again, and too be fair its too much hard work now for me, now at my age lol and my daughter is a brilliant swimmer, apparently she has good genetics, must be from her mothers side lol so I take her 5 times a week, and business is taking up a lot of time as we grow ever bigger, so time is an issue

Shaun


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Shaun Dinosaur said:


> oooh the problem is if I trained I would want to be big again, and too be fair its too much hard work now for me, now at my age lol and my daughter is a brilliant swimmer, apparently she has good genetics, must be from her mothers side lol so I take her 5 times a week, and business is taking up a lot of time as we grow ever bigger, so time is an issue
> 
> Shaun


i understand, just being 'normal but large' just wouldn't cut it for you i suppose eh?

you must get tempted though


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

just found out it aint davis writtin the replys,its paul beswick.i got a mate who see shaun a fair bit.he nowhere near 17 stone,looks gaunt.we bin fooled,just tryin to push the protein brand.what a waste of time.thats poor.get a life


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

the gladiator?


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

gladiator? dont get u m8


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

sorry, I thought you meant paul beswick the gladiator

sorry mate, I'm just having a bad day


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

soz m8 my brain slow,yeah hes shauns business partner.livin on sumbodys rep!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

beefc said:


> soz m8 my brain slow,yeah hes shauns business partner.livin on sumbodys rep!!!!!


So now what are you trying to say ?? that all these posts arent really by shaun davis ???????

Seems like a lot of people have some serious issues with this guy, whats he done raped all your kids or something ??? gese give the man a break !!!!


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry Guys it is Shaun, Paul is my business partner, when you have neen 310lbs you will look gaunt at 16/17 stone.

Shaun


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

i genuinley like shaun.wont slag him off.but its defo not him posting.he is dino nuit,but shaun now works as a bricky for websters.also check u tube for more recent images of him ,even after his transplant he looks nowhere nr 16/17 stone.we bin done!!!!


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

beefc said:


> i genuinley like shaun.wont slag him off.but its defo not him posting.he is dino nuit,but shaun now works as a bricky for websters.also check u tube for more recent images of him ,even after his transplant he looks nowhere nr 16/17 stone.we bin done!!!!


Post pics of yourself dino with some paper saying this is dino @ UK-muscle.

This should solve the problem.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

beefc said:


> i genuinley like shaun.wont slag him off.but its defo not him posting.he is dino nuit,but shaun now works as a bricky for websters.also* check u tube for more recent images of him* ,even after his transplant he looks nowhere nr 16/17 stone.we bin done!!!!


Links?

I'm lazy.


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

get a photo of u on scales shaun.although im sure he knows pauls writtin 4 him its not shauns own opinion or views he threads.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> Links?
> 
> I'm lazy.







Frightening change!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah tbf - I'm 17 stone


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Right Guys lets put this to bed, my youtube clip is 2 years ago 1 month after my transplant, not lookiong at my best, before I was a bodybuilder i was a brickie, then I became a professional bodybuilder, and quite a successful one at that, I invested a lot of money into land and property, I also have a very good friend webby a builder, we own land together and I do indeed work for webbie as well on some of our projects. Also when building a business the more successful it becomes the more you have to invest, this is just natural hence our range is increasing and we are supplying more gyms. Paul who has been mentioned works on the business side full time, I supply all contacts and product design for him to grow the business.

Now to ask me who nearly died to step on a set of scales is a bit insulting so lets not answer that one, lets see how you feel after being the best in the world and then nearly dying.

Shaun


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

******************unless you can 100% prove this isnt shaun davis, i sugest you take his word for it for now, and stop the insults...jimmy*******************


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

so what's the problem here??? beefc have you not watched the fuking video clip?? so what if sean is not looking like a bodybuilder now, after nearly dying.....you will probably never know anyone who has been at sean's level...let alone get there yourself. or maybe you could post your own pics and prove me wrong.

sean i saw you in belfast many years ago (it was actually carrickfergus, outside belfast) you guested with charles clairmont...and altho you weren't in your best shape, you were open and honest with the crowd and answered many 'awkward' questions with honesty. i'm glad your hair fell out though, because your ponytail was brutal lookin lol 

good luck in business mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Shaun Dinosaur said:


> Right Guys lets put this to bed, my youtube clip is 2 years ago 1 month after my transplant, not lookiong at my best, before I was a bodybuilder i was a brickie, then I became a professional bodybuilder, and quite a successful one at that, I invested a lot of money into land and property, I also have a very good friend webby a builder, we own land together and I do indeed work for webbie as well on some of our projects. Also when building a business the more successful it becomes the more you have to invest, this is just natural hence our range is increasing and we are supplying more gyms. Paul who has been mentioned works on the business side full time, I supply all contacts and product design for him to grow the business.
> 
> Now to ask me who nearly died to step on a set of scales is a bit insulting so lets not answer that one, lets see how you feel after being the best in the world and then nearly dying.
> 
> Shaun


You have my respect for being man enough to get back on the tools after being in the "limelight" mate.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Before:






After:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

this is a bb'ing forum....and someone like shaun davis comes on here, only to get attacked from all angles ffs!!!!!

lets please take shauns word for it that he is who he says he is

if he gets a good reception here, maybe the guy will stick around and share his experiences

just a thought


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

I dip in and out of forums for this reason, I get asked a question I answer and then it gets hijacked, for instance the comparible shot above, no respect at all, why would you do that, because unlike me and 90% of the guys on here you have no class, so post your pics lets see you and rip your physique apart because I gurantee I can

and its

SHAUN


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uncool mate TBH.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Uncool mate TBH.


seconded


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe the comparrison was meant in a negative way....maybe it wasnt intended that way, i dont know....but the info in the bottom video was very informative and well worth anyone watching


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I personally dont think sulkitribal would have done that in a negative way, he always seems a decent bloke to be honest. but yeah people like Beef i think your way off by commenting on things like you have .... Even if beef was a mr universe contender which i think he probably aint, how could you ever take the p!ss out of anyone thats been to that level, and the mods right If Shaun is good enough to stick around and give us lot (98%)that have never or will never get to his level on this forum his vast experience and advice then we should be raping him for all we can get not slaggin him off..

Come on Haters fookin grow up or fook off to your miniature railway enthusiasts forum or summat !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> I personally dont think sulkitribal would have done that in a negative way, he always seems a decent bloke to be honest. but yeah people like Beef i think your way off by commenting on things like you have .... Even if bef was a mr universe contender which i think he probably aint, how could you ever take the p!ss out of anyone thats been to that level, and the mods right If Shaun is good enough to stick around and give us lot (98%) on this forum his vast experience and advice then we should be raping him for all we can get not slaggin him off..
> 
> Come on Haters fookin grow up or fook off to your miniture railway enthusiasts forum or summat !!!


I dont understand........ please be a bit clearer on your opinion in future..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok guys i think a bit of perspective is needed.....can anyone tell me why it matters Shaun does not look like he was at his prime? does that effect his knowledge? does it effect his passion for the game?....NO it does not....

i love the guys who slate others for there physiques are the ones who do not have a Avi pic or post pictures up on a forum......get a life guys...


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Shaun and I are from the same area 'Nottinghamshire' and have competed against each other on my return back to competative B/Building in 88/89 at the Britain finals I was 3rd and I think that Shaun was 5th.... he was an young up&coming competitor and went on to do greater things in the B/Building world..... our last comp was in Spain [Alicanti] at the Worlds Champs .....I remember we nearly all got banned from the hotel as the food we where 'rifulling at mealtimes was quite unacceptable by the management...and the last time we meet was once in Jersey and also Southport.... to me I have always found Shaun to be very welcoming and open person..and told me about his times of illness..so I have no doubt from reading his responces that it is he himself


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> ok guys i think a bit of perspective is needed.....can anyone tell me why it matters Shaun does not look like he was at his prime? does that effect his knowledge? does it effect his passion for the game?....NO it does not....
> 
> i love the guys who slate others for there physiques are the ones who do not have a Avi pic or post pictures up on a forum......get a life guys...


to be fair, i don't think anyone was slating the condition he's in, but more concerned if he's really Shaun

Shaun, if your business partner is going to post on here, maybe he needs his own username, i.e. dinosaur nutrition or something, save any future confusion

no one cares what size you are now fella, you've taken your physique to heights most on here will on dream of

but we can only respect and admire you if it IS really you.

make sense?


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Its me guys and thanks for the respect.

Shaun


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hamsternuts said:


> to be fair, i don't think anyone was slating the condition he's in, but more concerned if he's really Shaun
> 
> Shaun, if your business partner is going to post on here, maybe he needs his own username, i.e. dinosaur nutrition or something, save any future confusion
> 
> ...


If this was the case why post pictures of before and after?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

This site has turned into a psychological minefield.

I never posted the before and after vid to pull Shaun down. We can't keep our physiques forever and life is a huge factor in the bodybuilding game. I was doing well untill my dad died, then my gran died and couple of messy relationships later and mum having cancer.... I've lost all drive to do anything.

Shaun, as he said, was ill. That shouldn't detract from what he achieved in any way/shape/form. Like I said, life and whatever it throws at us, can get in the way.

Shaun did great and his physique was amazing.

That's all I have to/will say on the matter and I won't engage in arguments with another soul on this site.

Just posted them as I was curious as to what Shaun looked like now as opposed to before. I figured a few other people might be just as curious and thought I'd save them the trouble.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> If this was the case why post pictures of before and after?


i think it was just caused to highlight his "supposed" imposter claiming 17 stone....it wasn't well thought out or needed.

It's bollox, the guy walked the walk ffs and took it all the way


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Uriel said:


> i think it was just caused to highlight his "supposed" imposter claiming 17 stone....it wasn't well thought out or needed.


my bad I did not read the whole thread, maybe people who work for Shaun should have there own login



> it's bollox, the guy walked the walk ffs and took it all the way


exactly mate


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> If this was the case why post pictures of before and after?


fair point, i wouldn't have posted them meself, but i don't think any offence was meant from the poster of them

at least i'd like to think so anyway


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> fair point, i wouldn't have posted them meself, but i don't think any offence was meant from the poster of them
> 
> at least i'd like to think so anyway


He has stated this, just think it was misjudged TBH..


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok Guys I take no offense, so Happy Christmas to you all, and see you in 2011.

Shaun


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I posted a link to a video of Shaun - someone mentioned them, I took a look on Youtube, another post requested them so a posted the link to the one I saw.

Personally I don't think I did anything wrong, my comments were not rude (on the other Dinosaur thread I stated we should be pleased to have the guy on the forum) end of.

No offence Shaun.


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

told u guys im not slating shaun or wot he luks like now,just not him posting!!!!! belive what u want.wont be buying the brand now tho


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

beefc said:


> told u guys im not slating shaun or wot he luks like now,just not him posting!!!!! belive what u want.wont be buying the brand now tho


WOW it took you all what you have posted to finally say " You wont be buying the brand"

Would hate to see how long and drawn out you could make a real decision in your life..


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

beefc said:


> told u guys im not slating shaun or wot he luks like now,just not him posting!!!!! belive what u want.wont be buying the brand now tho


there is NOTHING wrong with Dinosaur Nutrition, I've used the products and found them to be extremely good....


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

ive tried the brand and its ok.wont buy any more.people like beswick dont deserve my cash


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

beefc said:


> ive tried the brand and its ok.wont buy any more.people like beswick dont deserve my cash


...

OK, cool story bro...now you can run along...  ...


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Quality physique Shaun, see in that vid in '96 you beat Dennis James - nice.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Some people are just born bitches, I swear you see this behaviour on every forum.

Disgusting tbfh. Bloody keyboard warriors.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok Sorry if this is all done and dusted but I smell Industrial espionage! just look at the post count of ALL the haters! All new or low post counts. IP check would probably turn up a rival sup stores ip number


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree.

Judge Shaun on his comments now and his advice, not on some before and after videos as if you reach the pinnacle of any sport, its not realistic to maintain that position indefinitely!

Not least a sport that near on destroys your body.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Well this thread delivered the fun and games for sure.

Happy new year Shaun ! Awesome physique you achieved there in your day


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Guys happy new year to you all, thanks for the respect and to the haters how are your supplements selling lol, are we stealing your business, hence why would people who have never bought off us disrespect my brand, but hey ho, anyone who is genuinely interested can easily contact us, many of you have, so thanks for the support I will keep posting as I like your guys style and integrity.

Shaun


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

knob head


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Your Mother must be so proud of you, I have a motto, Never say anythging to anyone you wouldnt say to there face, Im always out and about so come over and have a chat then lest see who the real knob head is

Shaun


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Jesus give it a rest ffs


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

beefc said:


> knob head


go back to BB.com or where all the other jelous sad pathetic as$holes live.

Get a life.. typical sad faceless keyboard warrior, I bet your one of the people who has the audacity to start threads on why forums are going down the pan.

Unfckinbelievable  no need.

Maybe its not Shaun Davis... And?????


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Why I moved away from this forum.. Huge respect Shaun.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

beefc said:


> knob head


Oh dear!!!! That's a ban right there!!! 

Good to have you on the board Shaun.... :beer:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> Oh dear!!!! That's a ban right there!!!
> 
> Good to have you on the board Shaun.... :beer:


if he sticks around now that is


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Im amazed at some off these posts, Shaun was one of the best in the world in his day. Dont get me wrong theres some great competing bodybuilders in this site but nobody who was in the same league has him! You think that people would have a bit more respect tbh. Ive used his suppliments and have had no compliants great tasting, does what they say on the tin. I for one im glad to see someone like him to take the time to post on here even though he proberly wont for much longer after reading some of the sh1t posted!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

andysutils said:


> if he sticks around now that is


It's a shame that a few trolls spoil it for the rest of us if that is the case....


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i totally agree silverback.... it's sad how some little faceless idiots try to spread sh!t to make themselves feel good about their pointless lives.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

beefc said:


> knob head


There really is a hand full of gormless tw4ts on here!

Can't lie, I've never followed the competitive bb scene so can't say I recognise your name Shaun but u were in cracking shape in the videos posted.

All the best in your up and coming endeavours and cheers for posting, will look into your sups range. I'm sold by the name tbh!


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Guys I will stick around because I have lived and breathed BB for 30 ish years and BB have a code of respect hence people jump to my defence as I have done for others in the past, pin heads like this guy mean nothing as they are small pathetic and weak hence they hide and cannot confront people. If I ever had a problem with anyone I told them, not always the wisest move lol but thats how you should live your life. The guy probably has some tinpot operation that we are destroying with our brand but hey ho, its life. So any questions just ask. Am I the real Shaun davis, you bet, the only part my business partner plays is I sometimes run my answers past him when [email protected]@@heads place posts on here and he tones them down so I dont get banned or locked up, and thats it. other than that I am the Dinosaur and I am happy to roam about you.

Shaun


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Shaun I'm sorry to hear about your misfortune in terms of your own personal health but it seems you've got some great other things to live for in life.

My only missfortune was not starting my own range sooner, I love what I do and appreciate everything more now, hence Im no longer put of by faceless newbies lol. email me [email protected]

Shaun


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

How do you train now after your kidney problems?

Sorry about the nobeads on here the mods usually knock em down


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I just love it when a thread backfires....

Now then where is Romper..... :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

If I may make a suggestion as someone who works in and around the web industry I think (again without stereotyping) some folk may struggle with your website URL.

Some folk aren't so hot on spelling so Dinosaur and nutrition may not be the easiest for some. You could keep the name but get a simpler domain name and redirect it to your actual domain name. I've seen this done plenty in the past with companies that have unusual or complex spellings.

The other thing is you're seo appears to be non existent unless the site has been running for less than 6 weeks or so and if you're not making at least the 2nd page of google you are probably losing business.

So a combination of a complex domain name and not seeing you on searches may make it difficult for folk to get to your site.

I hope this is of use.

Lee.


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL I understood about 10% of that if thats stereo typing but will look into it


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

just wanna say i met Shaun at the Brits a few years ago where he was on the ISO2 stand and i was introduced to him as i was doing some work for ISO at the time .... he was very encouraging and offered me loads of advice regarding training and nutrition ... he also gave me his e mail if i wanted further advice..... i was really impressed that a guy who had achieved so much in bodybuilding was more than happy to offer advice and time without any catch ....... not sure why reading through this thread why so many are ready to be negative .......... even to this day he is considered by many to be one of the true great physiques produced by british bodybuilding


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> just wanna say i met Shaun at the Brits a few years ago where he was on the ISO2 stand and i was introduced to him as i was doing some work for ISO at the time .... he was very encouraging and offered me loads of advice regarding training and nutrition ... he also gave me his e mail if i wanted further advice..... i was really impressed that a guy who had achieved so much in bodybuilding was more than happy to offer advice and time without any catch ....... not sure why reading through this thread why so many are ready to be negative .......... even to this day he is considered by many to be one of the true great physiques produced by british bodybuilding


Because they are sad losers mate and dont know what respect is...

REGARDLESS of his health issues blah blah blah he has been there ( and l mean to the top ) and done it.

When some of the tools on here get themselves videod and put on muscle sites they should shut the fu*k up !!


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Bambi said:


> How do you train now after your kidney problems?
> 
> I dont train now as all my free time is spent with my daughter who due to genetics is a gifted swimmer, so I take her 5 times per week, but if i were to train then i wouldnt do much diffrerent than before, which is probably where the problem is as I was 310lbs so as you know BB is addictive and I would want to be bigger and bigger, but i do advise transplant guys and like I said theres no difference in training. I talk to Flex Wheeler and he says the same.
> 
> Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Shaun Dinosaur said:


> I now hate you you jammy git !!!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

I only see 1 hater in this thread and that's Beefc seems a **** imo needs a ban


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> I only see 1 hater in this thread and that's Beefc seems a **** imo needs a ban


He is mate...


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> He is mate...


Good news mate!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

He is banned but has a better rep than me and all I did was question how a specific pleb talks about women. Not that I am angry ;-p

Inspirational stuff Shaun and brilliant videos - I will be checking out your stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Inspirational stuff Shaun and brilliant videos - I will be checking out your stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------

